# ER Nurses



## Asclepius (Nov 23, 2007)

Thought of RR somehow when I saw this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5Zw4ZARvNg


----------



## Summit (Nov 24, 2007)

bwaha!
nice


----------



## Aileana (Jan 20, 2008)

Haha, that vid is awesome! 
Sorry to bump an old thread, but in similar funny, medical youtube videos, here's Diagnosis Wenckebach, done by a University Of Alberta class  here  Haha, never gonna forget my Wenckebach blocks again


----------

